# Wimbley's Birthday Celebration



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

Wimbley turned ONE yesterday! 
























Our little boy is growing up so fast!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

This looks great! That teeny tiny hat is excellent and I want one for Phinneus...not sure if he'd put up with wearing it though.

I hope Wimbley had a fabulous party and has many more birthdays to come


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

:lol: Looks like a great party! I love the first pic.  Happy birthday, Wimbley!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

He is so cute i love that first picture ! the hat is perfect :lol: 

Happy Birthday Wimbly !


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute!  Happy belated Birthday Wimbley!  We almost have the same BD.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

YAY! Happy Birthday Wimbley! Great party


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, Happy Birthday Wimbley!!!!


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

so cute HAPPY BIRTHDAY love the hat.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Happy birthday Wimbley! Hope you got spoiled, you deserve it


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

LMAO! Tres cute!!!

:lol:


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

Awwwwww! Soooo cute. Happy Birthday Wimbley.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Wimbley, I love the pics  That was so nice of DDP to accept his invitation to come lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Happy Birthday cutehog!  and Larry!


----------

